# [A]Zirkel des Cenarius Wächter der alten Riten sucht:



## Alterkrieger (5. September 2013)

Hallo liebe „Neuanfang Sucher“

Da dieses Wort ja bis dato der Begriff 2014 im Forum ist, wollte ich auch unser Projekt
näher vorstellen.
Wir sind 5 Leidenschaftliche Wow Liebhaber, die sich bereits seit gut länger Zeit gut kennen.
Einige von uns spielen seit Classic und haben seit dem alle Höhen und Tiefen die eine Community in diesem Spiel erlebt hat überstanden haben. Wir waren schon immer eine befreundete Gilde, die Wert auf Hilfsbereitschaft, Zusammenspiel und vor allem auf Miteinander legt. Wer nicht in der Lage ist beim Login die Tageszeit zu kennen und ein Hallo schreiben kann, brauch nicht weiter lesen ;-) Ihr seid nicht unsere Zielgruppem hoff ihr versteht das.

Die Gilde ist wo ??
Unsere Gilde ist eine Allianzgilde auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius (RP-PVE) und wird dort auch bleiben. Derzeit sind in unsere Gilde mehr Twinks von den Gildenmitgliedern vertreten, da der Grosse Urkern mit WoW aufgehört hat.
Darum suchen wir euch! Wir waren über einen langen Zeitraum eine richtig nette Truppe. Ihr kennt das aber, oder? Der eine hat Familie, der nächste einen anderen Job, der übernächste ein neues Haus und der danach kein Bock mehr. Thats Life!

Was suchen wir eigentlich ?
Wir suchen eine überschaubare Zahl Spieler/innen, die sich in einer eher gemütlichen Runde wohlfühlen und WoW nicht zu ernst nehmen. Wir suchen die Spieler, die gern im TS daddeln und sich dort auch regelmäßig aufhalten. Selbstverständlich haben wir auch ein TS mit genug Slots ;-) Auch wenn wir nichts gegen junge Spieler haben, (wir sind zwischen 25 – 40+) suchen wir schon Leute in dieser Altersgruppe, die Lust haben, WoW durch neue Menschen wieder ein Stück mehr genießen zu können. Allerdings dürfen sich auch Jüngere melden wenn das Gefühl haben das sie doch zu uns passen würden.
Wir wollen keinen Progress anstreben und es gibt auch zur Zeit keinen Gildenraid, Ich sage bewusst, dass wir in dieser Gilde keinen Progress anstreben werden. Natürlich sollte sich jemand in der Gilde finden der sich sicher ist einen Gildenraid aufzubauen und ihn auch zu leiten darf er dies gerne tun, Denn auch Gelegenheitspieler die wissen was Sie tun können gut Raiden. Dennoch sollte unser Ziel kein HC Progress sein. Dafür gibt es andere Gilden.
Die Gemeinschaft soll hier an oberster Stelle stehen. Nicht, wer den DPS Meter anführt, mehr gesehen hat etc. sondern mit wem Ihr zusammen Eure Zeit in WOW verbringt und wie viel Spaß Ihr mehr habt, als alleine. Interessiert Ihr Euch für so eine schon fast ausgestorbene Art Gilde (zumindest liest man sie leider selten)? Dann haut in die Tasten !
Am liebsten wäre es uns, Ihr würdet mich hier im Thema oder ingame kontaktieren (B-Tag da lassen geht auch), etwas über Euch und Eure Wow „Karriere“ erzählen und dabei nicht vergessen zu sagen, warum Ihr bei uns joinen wollt und wie Eure Online Zeiten so sind (Schichten sind absolut kein Problem, Familien gehen vor, das ist normal!!)
Warum sollte ich mich bitte für so was bewerben?
Weil wir über die Jahre die Erfahrung gemacht haben, das „blinde“ Einladungen oft weder den Gildies, noch die neuen etwas bringt, da keiner weiß, mit wem oder was man es zu tun hat. Wer wirklich Bock hat, neue nette Leute kennen zu lernen und kein Bock mehr auf allein rumdümpeln hat, nimmt sich sicher die 10 Minuten Zeit und schreibt ein paar Zeilen dazu. Wenn es durch den Aufruf hier nur 2-3 neue Leute gibt, ist das schon positiv. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.

Wichtige Rahmenbedingungen :
Neueinsteiger, Serverwechseler etc. sind natürlich genau so gern gesehen (wenn sie zu uns und wir in Ihr Zielgebiet passen), wie 90er oder 45er oder was auch immer. Einzig wichtig ist uns, das ihr Eure Mains bei uns spielt und Ihr nicht joint um einen Twink abzustellen. Das hat nichts mit einer Gemeinschaft und dem Sinn dieser Gilde zu tun. Es ist ebenfalls kein Thema, wenn man nicht täglich da ist, aber 3+ Tage die Woche spielen, sollte schon sein . Auch sollte euer Charname etwas zum Zirkel passen. Es ist zwar ein RP Realm aber kein so strenger wie die Aldor. Dennoch möchte man ja schliesslich keine Kühlschränke, Dorftrottel oder ähnliches ansehen müssen.
Und falls man mal länger nicht da ist wegen Arbeit oder so kann man ja immer noch im unsern Forum bescheid geben.
So genug von uns nun seid ihr dran!
Wir hoffen, den ein oder anderen auf uns aufmerksam gemacht zu haben.
Herzliche Grüße in die Runde und haut rein ! oder bei mir.
Oder auch unter  http://wowgilden.net/WdaR


----------



## Alterkrieger (30. September 2013)

Suchen noch immer. 

Und mit nicht nah Progress schreien war gemeint das RL in Vordergrund steht. Es gab einen Vorfallvor einem Raid wo die Sichtweise viele veränderten. Den Boss auf Teufel komm raus zu killen
war nicht mehr so wichtig wie die Menschen hinter den Chars.


----------



## Revan76 (30. September 2013)

Gute Einstellung! Jedenfalls klingt es gut, wie du eure Gilde beschreibst! 

Würde mein abo nicht am 2.10. auslaufen und hätte ich mich nicht erst gegen eine Verlängerung entschieden, wäre ich sehr interessiert. So ist es leider hinfällig. Wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim suchen und vor allem finden. 

Der Fakt, dass es eben nur ein Spiel ist, scheint bei zu vielen bereits vergessen..


----------



## Alterkrieger (30. September 2013)

Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Wir könn es brauchen. 
Es ist nicht so leicht Leute für so eine Gilde zu finden, wo man das Spiel angefangen hat anders zu erleben.
Viele Mitglieder wo wir hatten wechselten sobald es wo besser und schneller Loot gab oder weil sie nicht verstehen könnten wie ein ganzer Raid an einem Abend plötzlich stoppen konnte.
mein mal ehrlich es mag nicht für viele begreiflich sein wie ein Ereignis im TS die Sichtweise vieler ändern kann. Nur wenn man erlebte wie jemand im TS einen Schlaganfall erliet und man später erfuhr das der Sensenmann schon die Sense ausholte. So knapp was es in diesen Minuten. Wenn man die Stimme desjenigen später wieder hört, wie er mit den andern wieder zusammen loszieht, zusammen lacht sowas verändert eine Gilde schon.
Sowas ist mehr wert als zu einem WeltFirstkill zu hetzten.


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. November 2013)

So Aufgrund Änderungen Raiden wir nur noch in einem Bündnis dennoch sind neue Gesichter auch Neulinge in WoW selbst gerne gesehen.


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Dezember 2013)

So Weihnachten ist gerade vielleicht gibt es neue Gesichter die eine Gilde suchen.

Wie gesagt wir suchen für unsere Feierabendgilde Mitglieder denen der Sinn nach einer Gilde nach der alten WoW Art steht wo man füreinander da sein wird. Statt das jeder für sich alleine spielt. Auch Neulinge gern gesehen.


----------



## Alterkrieger (17. Januar 2014)

So 1 Post mal erneuert


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Januar 2014)

*schupps*


----------



## gerriekai (25. Januar 2014)

würde mir eventuell einen char bei euch erstellen wie ist den der lvl schnitt so oder alle lvl 90??


----------



## Alterkrieger (26. Januar 2014)

Einige 90er ,
Auch paar kleine wo Levln aber urch den Wiederaufbau was leer.


----------



## Alterkrieger (20. Februar 2014)

*Schubs*


----------



## Alterkrieger (16. April 2014)

*Schubs*


----------



## Alterkrieger (18. Mai 2014)

So es bildet sich nun auch ein Gildenraid. Geplante Raidtage Freitags und Dienstags Abends.
Wer nöch eine Gemütlich Gilde sucht und sich mit unsern Projekt anfreunden kann ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## Alterkrieger (31. Mai 2014)

Für diesen Raid suchen wir folgendes.

1-2 Tanks(einer in reserve falls mal einer nicht kann) Heiler und noch Rangedds. Meleeplätze sind soweit schon voll.
Bitte keine Melden wo nur nach HC Kills gieren. Es soll ein gemütlicher Raid werden. Wenn später HCs fallen soll es so sein aber nicht nur HC Kills zählen sondern auch das Miteinander.

Ach ja Raidtage und zeiten. Freitag und Dienstags von 20-23 Uhr 10er nonhc. Und am Samstag wer mitwill und wer lust hat Flx auch von 20-23 Uh


----------



## Alterkrieger (20. Juni 2014)

So aufgrund eines RL Problems unseres tanks suchen wir nun tanks.
Wer  lust hat und dabei eine nette Gemeinschaft sucht die auch in WoD Gemeisnam Raiden möchte und man das Spiel nicht so verbissen sieht kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Alterkrieger (9. August 2014)

So suchen noch immer. Können sich gerne Tanks,Heiler und auch DDs melden.
Was wir suchen sind Teamplayer und Nicht "Ich" Leute oder Leute die nur auf HC Kills aus sind.
Bei uns liegt das Augenmerk erst auf dem zusammen Spass haben und die Bosse im Nhc zu fall zu bringen.

Unser Ziel ist nicht auf Teufel komm raus HC-kills einzufahren und unter den besten mitzumischen, sondern einfach zusammen die Bosse zu legen und das Spiel genießen. Wenn ml ein HC-Boss fällt, freut uns das natürlich, wenn nicht dann ist es eben so und es ist auch Gut. 

In der Vergangenheit hatten wir leider das Pech immer wieder Leute zu bekommen die zwar sagten "ja mit euch will ich raiden ihr seit in Ordnung" aber dann 1-2 Ids später weg waren. Bisher kommen wir an einem ID abend  bis zu Malkarok. Normal wird pro ID alles gelegt bis Thok an weitern Kills scheitert es einfach an vorher genannten Problem.
Daher suchen wir Leute die wirklich  Interesse haben mit uns an einem Strang zu ziehen!


----------



## Alterkrieger (12. Februar 2015)

*mal entstaub*


----------



## Alterkrieger (3. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.

Wir suchen Leute um eine Stammgruppe aufzubauen. Gesucht werden Tanks, heiler und Rangedds. Biitte wenn möglich nicht soviele Jäger.

Was für leute suchen wir? Unser Ziel ist es den NHC zu Clearen und schauen wir weit man im HC vorstossen kann.
Warum kein Mythisch? Viele von uns sind berufstätig und möchten gerne gemütlich am Abend raiden.
Also so weit kommen wie möglich aber nicht auf teufel komm Raus hetzen und den spass dabei verlieren.

Unsere geplanten Raidtage sind Samstag und Dienstags von 20-23 Uhr.

Wolfssohn#2529


----------

